# $599 2006 vs $820 2009 Langster



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

One shop has a 2006 new leftover for $599.....the 2009s are $820. My first thought was that the 2006 was good enough. What do you think?


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I think this will depend if you like the looks of the '06 vs the'09.
This is one of the 2009s


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are you gonna change out a bunch of parts? or do you obsess about color?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't mind the black 2006. Was wondering more about wether the 2009 was worth it with the carbon fork, better wheels????


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Not $220 worth...I'd go with the 2006


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

Which Langster were you looking at? Do you have pics for the 06 and 09? I have a 09 polished Langster and love the look. The polished alum wheels are cool looking but most likely heavy. I don't think that there is much difference besides cosmetics?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

skip it! get the custom Chesini... could be on your doorstep in 45-60 days! I just might do the same...


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

06--http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Specialized&Model=Langster&Type=bike Looks like you get a nicer crank but no carbon fork. Still a nice bike.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...09&Brand=Specialized&Model=Langster&Type=bike Nice color, wheels, and parts. But more money.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

you are right about the Chesini.....but I need something I don't have to worry about! This I would worry about:





FatTireFred said:


> skip it! get the custom Chesini... could be on your doorstep in 45-60 days! I just might do the same...


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

So you can decide which one between 06 vs 09 Langster base models. Side by side pics included.

Price:$ 599 vs $ 830

Specialized alloy fork, Cr-Mo steerer vs. Specialized FACT carbon, carbon fiber legs, aluminum crown and steerer

Sugino Comp vs. Sugino Zen Messenger crankset

Dual pivot, with cartridge multi-condition pads vs Ultralight dual pivot brakes, Teflon pivots, forged alloy w/ cartridge pads

Rims are both Alex - the 09s look aero.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Exactly*

Those are the two bikes I'm comparing, thanks. 



midlife_xs's said:



> So you can decide which one between 06 vs 09 Langster base models. Side by side pics included.
> 
> Price:$ 599 vs $ 830
> 
> ...


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the look of both but I would get the 2006 because:

- It's cheaper.
- It's less of a thief magnet, you can easily wrap electrical tape round the logos and you've got a stealthy ride.
- I treat my commuters as well as I can, but it gets left on bike racks that other people use... Carbon is great till you get a deep scratch or dent.


----------



## slozoff (Dec 22, 2007)

i like that the "specialized" and "langster" are written in hiragana. pretty ugly otherwise.


----------



## bingpwr (Nov 30, 2008)

I like that 06 Langster a lot more than the 09...I need to find me one of those 06 bikes!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Geo is different as well. 2006 is more tracking, 2008 is road geo...


----------



## Heart Attack (Oct 29, 2008)

The new look wheels are nice, but not when you spin them in the hand, they have the cheapest of cheap bearings and cones, I'm on my 4th set in as many weeks, Specialized are now getting an invoice from me for a replacement set of Miche wheels, if they can't make wheels fit for use then they shouldn't sell them.

Buy the 06 model, use the money to get some proper wheels, also as mentioned the 06 is close to track geometry the 09 is laid back road


----------

